# Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"​*
Die Mittelbayerische berichtet über einen "interessante" Vorfall am Drachensee:
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ischtierarzt-referierte-20997-art1482229.html

Letzten Sommer wurde da laut Bericht 2 Tonnen Karpfen ans Ufer gespült.

Bis heute könne man sich über das Fischsterben keinen reim machen, so wird berichtet .

Es wäre bei der Untersuchung nur klar geworden, dass die Karpfen nicht zum ablaichen gekommen wären.

Der Fischtierarzt Bernhard Feneis, Präsident des Verbands der Deutschen Binnenfischerei und Aquakuktur (VDBA), war nun beim Verein eingeladen, um zu berichten.

_"Er war in die Untersuchung eingebunden, als man ihm Fische gebracht habe, die schon eine gewisse Zeit verendet waren, berichtete Feneis. Das sei negativ gewesen, weil der Fisch im Gegensatz zum Schwein weniger Bindegewebe habe. Leider gehe das Bindegewebe mit einen schnellen Verderb einher, und die verspätete Sekzierung bringe nicht mehr das erhofftes Ergebnis. Auch das Thema Wasser streifte der Referent. Blätter deckten den Boden des Sees ab. Darunter entstünden Fäulnisprozesse und Mangel an Sauerstoff. Durch die zu späte Untersuchung der Fische konnte kein vielversprechendes Ergebnis ermittelt werden.

Die Tierärzte, die mit Fischen zu tun haben, hätten bei so großen Karpfen in der Regel wenig Erfahrung. Dies sei kein ständiges Geschäft, betonte Feneis."_

In den untersuchten Fischen seien teilweise 3 - 4 Generationen Eier gefunden worden, die dann aber nicht abgelaicht wurden, die Eier resorbiert würden, es dadurch zu Verklumpungen kam und  "_", und die Eiablage wie in einem verstopften Rohr nicht mehr möglich war"_.

Da sei es dann nur eine Zeitfrage bis zum verenden der Fische gewesen.

Am Ende würden einfach viele Fragen offen bleiben.......

----------------------------------------------------​
Ich bin ja nun weder Karpfenangler noch Fischereibiologe.

Aber einen solchen Vorfall mit einer solchen Menge Fisch wegen "nicht ablaichen" habe ich persönlich noch nicht mitbekommen.

Wenn hier Karpfenangler, Bewirtschafter oder sonstige Menschen, die mit Karpfen in Berührung kommen, auch solche Dinge kennen oder miterlebt haben, wäre Rückmeldung mal nett..

Karpfenherpes etc., das kennt man ja genauso wie Sauerstoffmangel, Löschmittel, übergelaufene Biogasanlagen - aber 2 Tonnen Karpfen, die  wg. "nicht ablaichen" (die ja, so lese ich das, auch innerhalb kurzer Zeit gestorben sein müssen) tot gefunden wurden, das scheint mir doch "interessant"....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Es wirrd hier der Eindruck erweckt, dass der Karpfen seine Eiablage über den Darm bewerkstelligt?
Dies ist aber nicht so, weshalb der Vergleich mit dem verstopften Rohr absurd ist!
Wer diesen Vergleich erfand ist hier nicht klar, entweder der Koi Tierarzt, der Schreiberling ,oder Thomas?
Richtig ist, dass so ein Karpfen zwei Körperöffnungen hat, die Papille, in welcher sich die Harnröhre und Geschlechtsprodukte den Ausgang teilen und eben den Anus für Kot!
Zu einem Darmverschluss kann es durch nicht zurück gebildete Eier, also wenn überhaupt, nur indirekt kommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Das ist die berüchtigte "Laichverhärtung", die bei Aquarianern und Koizüchtern, die ihre Fische vermehren, sehr gefürchtet ist.
Wenn das in Massen und häufiger auftritt, ist das ein Zeichen, dass im Gewässer etwas nicht in Ordnung ist und die Karpfen sowohl am Laichen, als auch am Abbau der Eier stört.
Von Laichverhärtung über 3 bis 4 Fortpflanzungszyklen habe ich aber noch nie etwas gehört und hätte erwartet, dass das innerhalb eines Jahres oder über den Winter tödlich verläuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wer diesen Vergleich erfand ist hier nicht klar, entweder der Koi Tierarzt, der Schreiberling ,oder Thomas?


Das ist klar, wenn man den verlinkten Artikel auch wirklich liest, wo das so wörtlich drinsteht mit dem Darmverschluss...

Und wie selbst Du sehen  können müsstest, hab ich das in der Überschrift nicht umsonst in Anführungszeichen gesetzt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Wenn innerhalb der Laichzeit das Wasser wieder zu Kühl war, dann Laichen sie halt nicht, so zumindest in unserem See, geschweige denn das ich sie überhaupt mal Laichen gesehen habe.

Das der Laich nicht absorbiert wird kann ja passieren, das es aber Massenhaft auftritt ist dann schon ein unwirklicher Zufall. Sehr Kurios und hoch Interessant.

Liegt der See irgendwo an einer Teststrecke für Düngermittel, Einsatz von Hormonen oder was weiß der Teufel, wo Substanzen indirekt ins Wasser gelangen ?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Der Drachensee ist ein ziemlich interessantes Gewässer, ich habe den schon länger "unter Beobachtung", weil er nicht so weit von mir entfernt ist. 

Besonders interessant ist, dass es ein neu geschaffener Stausee ist. Das Gewässer ist sehr jung. Beim Bau des Gewässers wurde die geballte Fachkompetenz eingebracht. 
Hier mal eine Info zum Projekt "Drachensee":
http://www.regierung.oberpfalz.bayern.de/wfs/rkopf/material/drachensee.pdf 

Dort werden aktuell schon ordentliche Karpfen bis 30 Pfund gefangen, und richtig starke Hechte von über 120cm. 

Ich werde es dort dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal auf Hecht probieren!


----------



## Ukel (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Wenn ausschließlich weibliche Karpfen verendet waren, liegt ein Zusammenhang mit dem Nichtablaichen schon recht nahe, ob dabei ein indirekter Darmverschluss durch Druck des benachbarten verhärteten Laichs möglich ist, wer weiß.....dann könnte es evtl. auch noch biochemische Ursachen durch Freisetzung von schädlichen Stoffwechselprodukten durch zu viel verhärtetem Laich geben


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Moin moin,

 Hier mal meine laienhaften Kenntnisse dazu....

 Karpfen können bekanntlich Laich "zurückbilden".
 Laichverhärtung ist daher beim Karpfen eher selten. Wobei es dabei meistens noch nicht mal ne Leichverhärtung ist sondern es wahrscheinlicher auf Grund von Immunschwäche eine Eileiterentzündung sein dürfte. Todesursache ist dann die Immunschwäche selber und durch die Entzündung entstehenden Tumore welche auf die restliche Organe drücken.
 Dieser ganze Vorgang zieht sich meisten über einen längeren Zeitraum hin. Auch sind dabei immer nur einzelne Tiere von betroffen.
 Das hier angezeigte Massensterben ( 2 Tonnen )  muß daher völlig andere andere Ursachen haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Das Thema ist an dem See ja schon etwas älter, bereits im vergangenen Sommer gab es hier dazu Zeitungsmeldungen. Ich hab mal eine rausgesucht:
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...e-karpfen-im-drachensee-20997-art1420062.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Ich bin ja nun wirklich keiner, der für Beschränkungen oder Einschränkungen für Angler ist.

Ob in so einem Fall mit einem an Hand Tonnen toter Karpfen augenscheinlich absolut ungeeigneten Gewässer für Karpfen da Karpfenbesatz sinnvoll ist, ist überlegenswert - steckt ja wohl auch Besatzgeld der Vereinsmitglieder mit drin, nehm ich an.

Ob da eine Bewirtschaftung mit anderen Arten nicht sinnvoller/zielführender/weniger verlustbehaftet sein könnte, würde ich hier zumindest für diskussionswürdig halten.

Wobei ich bei der Masse an toten Karpfen immer noch nicht so recht an die Laichgeschichte glauben will - da müssten an X-Gewässern Karpfenleichen schwimmen in ganz Deutschland..

Auch wenn man auf Karpfenbewirtschaftung zukünftig an diesem (augenscheinlich komplett ungeeigneten) See verzichten würde, müsste man dennoch versuchen raus zu bekommen, was die Viecher gekillt hat.

Auszuschliessen, dass das evtl. doch ne Ursache hat, die auch andere Arten betreffen könnte, wäre nun wohl die erste Pflicht..


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Bei der Untersuchung fehlt auch ein Kommentar zum Koiherpes. Der ist inzwischen in allen Gewäsern mit Karpfenbestand latent vorhanden. Günstige Umstände wie passende Wassertemperatur, Bestandsdichte  fördern diesen Virus und können zu erheblichen Verlusten führen.
Es wr eher das Herpes als "Darmverschluss". Aber auch nur geraten.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Nabend...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei der Masse an toten Karpfen immer noch nicht so recht an die Laichgeschichte glauben will - da müssten an X-Gewässern Karpfenleichen schwimmen in ganz Deutschland..


 
 Stimmige Überlegung.#6

 Die Krankheit möchte ich erklärt bekommen die so viele Fische in so einem kurzen Zeitraum befällt. 
 Und das dann noch alle einen annähernd gleichen Todeszeitpunkt haben..
Die ganze Geschichte passt hinten und vorne nicht zusammen..#c


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Hi kollegen
Keine Ahnung, ob das etwas mit den genannten vorfall zu tun haben könnte aber bis vor einigen Jahren wars an meinen Hauswasser ähnlich.
Jedes Jahr im Frühjahr fanden wir Unmengen an toten, teilweise sehr großen Karpfen.
Beim alljährlichen Frühjahrsputz war ich selber dabei, wie in 2h 42 tote Karpfen mit teilweise weit über 20 Kg rausgeholt wurden.
In dieser Zeit war das Fische und auch das füttern auf Karpfen bis Jahresende erlaubt und es gab jedes Jahr Einige, die noch bis Ende Dezember mit Boillies fütterten.
Dann wurde das Boilliefüttern ab 1. November verboten und seit dem gibts keine toten Karpfen mehr.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob da wirklich ein Zusammenhang besteht aber im Gespräch meinten Kollegen, der Karpfen könne ev. im kalten Winterwasser gefressene Boillies nicht verdauen und die Fische könnten daher gestorben sein.
Nur mal so als Denkanstoß.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Deiwel666 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Leider gibt es sowas häufiger als man glaubt. Ich tippe ganz stark auch auf Laichverhärtung. Durch die spürbare Klimaveränderung beginnen Karpfen in der Regel schon sehr früh im Jahr mit dem Laichaufbau. Einige Exemplare sind dadurch schon im April bereit für das Laichgeschäft. Da aber Witterung und Wassertemperatur oft sehr schwanken bekommen sie ihn häufig nicht los. Die Folge er wird hart, und unter sehr ungünstigen Umständen kann dies bei den dann sehr gestreßten Tiere zum Tode führen. Auch kann man immer häufiger beobachten dass entgegen der Lehrbuchtheorie Karpfen bis zu zwei mal im Jahr laichen. In einigen Gewässern, vornehmlich im Südwesten der Republik laichen Karpfen ein zweites Mal im August / September. Da auch hier durch schwankende Wassertemperaturen nicht gewährleistet wird, dass die Fische den Laich verlieren, können die beschriebenen Eier der zweiten und dritten Gereration dann zu einem richtigen Problem führen.

Ob dies natürlich in vorliegendem Fall das Problem ist stellt sich wohl wie so viele andere Thesen nur als Theorie dar.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Sneep (1. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Hallo,

früher hat man auch geglaubt die Erde ist eine  Scheibe. 

Ähnlich ist es mit er Laichverhärtung. Wenn die Karpfen nicht zum laichen kommen, bilden sie die Eier zurück. Das kann auch längere Zeit dauern, so dass man immer noch eingeschrumpfte Eier finden kann. Die Idee mit der Laichverhärtung ist barer Nonsens. 

Es ist ja wohl etwas unlogisch, wenn die Karpfen die Laichverhärtung schon bekommen in Vorfreude auf das Laichen.|supergri
Das erwarte ich doch wohl eher *nach* der Laichzeit und nicht vorher!
Sauerstoff  und Gifte scheiden aus, da nur Karpfen betroffen sind. Da hätte es die Hechte zuerst gelegt.

Beim Koi-Herpes treten solche Verluste erst bei über 18 Grad 
Wassertemperatur auf.

Ferndiagnosen sind so eine Sache.
Wenn aber im Frühjahr nur Karpfen und vor allem die großen eingehen, ohne äußere Anzeichen einer Erkrankung zu zeigen, liegt der Verdacht auf Überwinterungsverluste nahe.

Bei steigenden Temperaturen braucht der Karpfen sehr viel Energie um den Kreislauf wieder hoch zu fahren. Dazu verbrennt er seine Fettreserven. Dazu ist aber nur Fett geeignet, welches schnell umgesetzt werden kann. Das befindet ich in den Fettsträngen im Rücken des Karpfens.
Auch einem dicken, fetten Karpfen nutzt sein Körperfett in dem Fall nichts, da es nicht schnell genug umgebaut werden kann.

Konnte diese Fettreserve im Vorjahr nicht ausreichend gefüllt werden oder wurde sie im Winter verbraucht, weil die Tiere ständig beunruhigt wurden, ist bei den Fischen irgend wann der Akku leer. Das einzige was etwas ungewöhnlich ist, ist der frühe Zeitpunkt an dem das Sterben eingesetzt hat.
Normalerweise müssen dazu die Temperaturen schon deutlich ansteigen.
Wenn man im Frühjahr die toten Karpfen findet, sind die natürlich voller Laich, die Laichzeit steht ja auch vor der Tür.
Das hat zu dem Irrglauben mit der Laichverhärtung geführt. Dieses Wissen wird dann von einer Anglergeneration an die nächste weiter gegeben.

SnEEp


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es ist ja wohl etwas unlogisch, wenn die Karpfen die Laichverhärtung schon bekommen in Vorfreude auf das Laichen.|supergri
> Das erwarte ich doch wohl eher *nach* der Laichzeit und nicht vorher!



Das Fischsterben fand im Sommer letzten Jahres statt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*



Sneep schrieb:


> Das hat zu dem Irrglauben mit der Laichverhärtung geführt. Dieses Wissen wird dann von einer Anglergeneration an die nächste weiter gegeben.



Laichverhärtung ist bei einigen Karpfenarten ein real existierendes Problem. 

Wertvolle Kois werden beim Auftreten von Laichverhärtung übrigens sogar operiert: http://www.bretzinger.de/web/Fischtierarzt.html

Zitat: "Für aufwändige Operationen werden Koi immer stationär aufgenommen (z.B. Bauchtumore oder *Laichverhärtung* bei Koi)."


----------



## Sneep (2. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Hallo,

peinlich, peinlich das Ganze.

Man sollte halt das Ausgangsdokument  richtig durchlesen.
Da das Sterben bereits im Sommer aufgetreten ist, geht mein Posting von falschen Voraussetzungen aus und macht so keinen Sinn.

SneeP


----------



## eagle-ray (3. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Bei einem kalten Frühling, wo die Wassertemperatur nicht über 17 Grad gehen, versterben vereinzelt Karpfen an Laichverhalt im folgenden Sommer. Aber wenn 2 Tonnen versterben, muss das eine andere Ursache haben.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfensterben durch "Darmverschluss"*

Die Jahreszeit ist Sommer. Denke es betrifft auch alle Arten und Größen von Karpfen.


  Das Gewässer ist Öffentlich zugänglich.


  Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob Besatz getätigt wurde!


  Frage ist auch was man alles Untersucht hat an den Fischen?


  E- Fischen große Karpfen ????
  Ehrlich komischer Bericht


----------

